# Home studio pictures



## Jessphoto16 (May 1, 2012)

I have my own home studio and always looking to improve and add new elements. I was wondering if I can see everyone's studio space and where you show clients their portraits. I am a big DIYer so I made my own studio camera stand which I love! I made most of my props too, (which I need to organize!)  I show my clients their photos on the pc and just pull up a few stools. I know its small and the ceilings are a bit low but its a good place for childrens portraits. I do wish  I had a seperate room for my pc and waiting room .Let me see your spaces!


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2012)

*Welcome to TPF!  No worries - you posted in the correct forum.  If I may however, the best way to start a game of, "You show me yours" is if you show us yours as well! *


----------



## Big Mike (May 2, 2012)

I have, at times, set up a studio space in my basement....mostly for portraits of my kids, friends & family etc.  I have only brought clients there a few times.  





For one, while my basement is 'finished', it is old and still hast that 70's style....plus, it's basically a kid's playroom, so not an ideal place to bring clients.  I have used my livingroom as a sales/meeting room, but my wife doesn't really like this, as it requires us to clean the house to 'display' standards...which is hard with kids contantly trying to mess it up again.

But, I do know several photographers who do use their own homes as client meeting areas.  They will typically have plenty of images on the walls and keep the place clean and tidy etc.  
But yes, it does seem to be fairly important that you do have both a shooting area and a sales/meeting area.  I know one or two photographers who have a retail/office space, but not a studio.  They use that space for meeting clients and to have a 'brick & mortar' storefront that people can see.


----------



## rub (May 2, 2012)

My studio is not in my home, but I have tried to design it to have that "home" feeling.  I just move the coffee table over to one of the couches, serve some tea, and show in studio.


----------



## CCericola (May 2, 2012)

I rent here: Philadelphia Rental Photo Studio | Philadelphia Productions | Photo and Video
and here: Studio Rental Space Pics and here: Power Plant Photography Rental Studio, Philadephia
Rental is built into prices and I don't have the overhead costs and insurance costs of maintaining a building.

I proof in homes with a projector.


----------



## Jessphoto16 (May 3, 2012)

Wow, while I try to look more studioish you are trying to look more homeish! I love it though. Its a great space! Big Mike I have the same issue of kids and cleaning so I know what you mean. My waiting room is my living room. Christina, I have thought or renting but havent had the need but it is cheaper until store fronts are possible. Thanks so far guys!


----------



## Balmiesgirl (May 17, 2012)

Mine isn't a home studio.... But I redesigned a space I am leasing. I still have a lot of work to do but my current clients are mostly commercial so they don't care what the studio looks like... It's the final product that counts  I am trying to make it nicer though.....


----------



## chuasam (May 17, 2012)

I wish I lived in a city with cheap real estate. Here in Vancouver, a hovel starts at half a million dollars.


----------

